# High Protein Diet



## bigsahm21 (Mar 29, 2007)

What are some of the dangers of eating a high protein diet...and how much protein do you have to eat to cause these problems to yourself?

This worries me about adopting a semi-bb type diet.  I wanna be big and strong and cut, but I also don't wanna be on dialysis or anything like that.

Anybody who has experience in the field care to enlighten me?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you consider high Protein?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 30, 2007)

Typical BB deits of 1g protein/lb.  I'm at 170, and I probably get around 150g of protein a day, give or take.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 30, 2007)

If anything you're not getting enough protein - should be at least 1g:1lb on a cut and I've heard 1.5g:1lb on a bulk.  

I don't know how much protein you are thinking is high protein, but I have a feeling you would have trouble eating as much protein as would be required to cause problems if you have any kind of a balanced diet.

Edit: In my diet on a cut I'm slightly over 1g:lb and I have no dietary problems or anything - forgot to mention.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 30, 2007)

I wouldn't exceed 40% of total calories from protein to avoid overloading the Krebs Henseleit ornithine cycle (a.k.a. urea cycle) in your liver. Other than that, see http://www.sportsnutritionsociety.org/site/pdf/Manninen SNRJ 1-1-45-51-2004.pdf


----------



## bigsahm21 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have no dietary issues whatsoever when I eat high protein...on cheat days I often go well above 200, 250.  I could eat meat all day long every day; I'm  just curious to potential serious side effects of the diet.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 30, 2007)

Focus that energy on making your diet balanced. IMO you will see much better results with a CLEAN, balanced diet then some gimmick.


----------



## Samo (Mar 30, 2007)

appart from frequent flatulence, high protien diets cause me no bother.


----------



## toxicologist1 (Aug 5, 2009)

the krebs cycle doesnt happen in the liver. It happens in the cell's mitochondria


----------



## Built (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to know. 

PS way to bump a two and a half year old thread!


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 18, 2009)

bigsahm21 said:


> What are some of the dangers of eating a high protein diet...and how much protein do you have to eat to cause these problems to yourself?
> 
> This worries me about adopting a semi-bb type diet.  I wanna be big and strong and cut, but I also don't wanna be on dialysis or anything like that.
> 
> Anybody who has experience in the field care to enlighten me?


 As long as you do not already have a kidney disease, you are safe.  Protein has NEVER caused a disease, however it can adversly affect an EXISTING disease!


----------

